# [Wireless-rt2x00] Rt73usb "incompilable"

## ShreCkito

Amis du jour, bonjour ;

Je m'attaque à ma carte wifi, inactive depuis bien trop longtemps, et c'est encore une fois : sans succès.

Ma carte est une RT73usb et il semble que rien n'ai changé depuis l'an dernier (Rien pour Gentoo et problèmes noyau-drivers).

Mais, j'ai toujours les même info que y a deux ans, magré l'évolution des kernel et drivers et mes fouilles intensives un peu partout, peut être que quelqu'un en sait plus et pourra m'aider.

J'ai donc une Ratlink Rt73 (aussi connue sous le nom de RT2571F) en USB.

Je suis en amd64, avec un kernel-2.6.23-r8.

Impossible donc de compiler ce foutu drivers, qui est celui-ci (et avec le log complet en prime) :

```
tux shreck # USE="rt73usb" emerge rt2x00

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/rt2x00-9999 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r8/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.23-gentoo-r8

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                                             [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Fetching CVS module source/rt2x00 into /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z1 -d ":pserver:anonymous:@rt2400.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/rt2400" login

Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@rt2400.cvs.sourceforge.net:2401/cvsroot/rt2400

 * Running  cvs -q -f -z1 -d ":pserver:anonymous@rt2400.cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/rt2400" update -dP rt2x00-9999

 * Copying source/rt2x00 from /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * CVS module source/rt2x00 is now in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999 ...

 * Preparing 80211 module

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:29:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:363: erreur: field ‘conf’ has incomplete type

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.c:31:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:363: erreur: field ‘conf’ has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:390: attention : ‘struct ieee80211_vif’ declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:390: attention : visible uniquement depuis cette définition ou déclaration, ce qui n'est probablement pas ce que vous désirez

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h: In function ‘vif_to_intf’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:392: erreur: déréférencement d'un pointeur de type incomplet

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h: Hors de toute fonction :

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:442: erreur: field ‘band’ has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:659: erreur: ‘IEEE80211_NUM_BANDS’ undeclared here (not in a function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:660: erreur: field ‘curr_band’ has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:979: attention : ‘struct ieee80211_vif’ declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:987: attention : ‘struct ieee80211_vif’ declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:390: attention : ‘struct ieee80211_vif’ declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:390: attention : visible uniquement depuis cette définition ou déclaration, ce qui n'est probablement pas ce que vous désirez

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h: In function ‘vif_to_intf’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:392: erreur: déréférencement d'un pointeur de type incomplet

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h: Hors de toute fonction :

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:442: erreur: field ‘band’ has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:659: erreur: ‘IEEE80211_NUM_BANDS’ undeclared here (not in a function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:660: erreur: field ‘curr_band’ has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:979: attention : ‘struct ieee80211_vif’ declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:987: attention : ‘struct ieee80211_vif’ declared inside parameter listmake[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00usb.o] Erreur 1

make[3]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c: In function ‘rt2x00lib_packetfilter_scheduled’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:414: erreur: ‘const struct ieee80211_ops’ has no member named ‘configure_filter’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c: Hors de toute fonction :

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:419: attention : ‘struct ieee80211_vif’ declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c: In function ‘rt2x00lib_intf_scheduled_iter’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:422: attention : passing argument 1 of ‘vif_to_intf’ from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:425: erreur: storage size of ‘conf’ isn’t known

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:442: attention : passing argument 2 of ‘ieee80211_beacon_get’ makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:425: attention : unused variable ‘conf’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c: In function ‘rt2x00lib_intf_scheduled’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:464: erreur: implicit declaration of function ‘ieee80211_iterate_active_interfaces’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c: Hors de toute fonction :

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:473: attention : ‘struct ieee80211_vif’ declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c: In function ‘rt2x00lib_beacondone_iter’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:475: attention : passing argument 1 of ‘vif_to_intf’ from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:477: erreur: déréférencement d'un pointeur de type incomplet

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:478: erreur: déréférencement d'un pointeur de type incomplet

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c: In function ‘rt2x00lib_rxdone’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:581: erreur: déréférencement d'un pointeur de type incomplet

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:582: erreur: déréférencement d'un pointeur de type incomplet

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:606: erreur: ‘struct ieee80211_rx_status’ has no member named ‘rate_idx’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c: In function ‘rt2x00lib_write_tx_desc’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:655: erreur: invalid type argument of ‘->’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:674: erreur: invalid type argument of ‘->’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c: In function ‘rt2x00lib_channel’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:847: erreur: ‘struct ieee80211_channel’ has no member named ‘center_freq’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:847: erreur: implicit declaration of function ‘ieee80211_channel_to_frequency’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:848: erreur: ‘struct ieee80211_channel’ has no member named ‘hw_value’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:849: erreur: ‘struct ieee80211_channel’ has no member named ‘max_power’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:850: erreur: ‘struct ieee80211_channel’ has no member named ‘max_antenna_gain’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c: In function ‘rt2x00lib_rate’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:857: erreur: ‘struct ieee80211_rate’ has no member named ‘bitrate’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:858: erreur: ‘struct ieee80211_rate’ has no member named ‘hw_value’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:859: erreur: ‘struct ieee80211_rate’ has no member named ‘hw_value_short’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:859: erreur: ‘struct ieee80211_rate’ has no member named ‘hw_value’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:862: erreur: ‘IEEE80211_RATE_SHORT_PREAMBLE’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:862: erreur: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:862: erreur: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:863: erreur: ‘struct ieee80211_rate’ has no member named ‘hw_value_short’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c: In function ‘rt2x00lib_probe_hw_modes’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:923: erreur: ‘IEEE80211_BAND_2GHZ’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:927: erreur: ‘struct wiphy’ has no member named ‘bands’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:937: erreur: ‘IEEE80211_BAND_5GHZ’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:943: erreur: ‘struct wiphy’ has no member named ‘bands’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c: In function ‘rt2x00lib_remove_hw’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:960: erreur: ‘struct wiphy’ has no member named ‘bands’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:960: erreur: ‘IEEE80211_BAND_2GHZ’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:961: erreur: ‘struct wiphy’ has no member named ‘bands’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:962: erreur: ‘struct wiphy’ has no member named ‘bands’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:963: erreur: ‘struct wiphy’ has no member named ‘bands’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:964: erreur: ‘struct wiphy’ has no member named ‘bands’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:964: erreur: ‘IEEE80211_BAND_5GHZ’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c: In function ‘rt2x00lib_probe_dev’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:1125: erreur: ‘struct ieee80211_hw’ has no member named ‘vif_data_size’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c: Hors de toute fonction :

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:1273: attention : ‘struct ieee80211_vif’ declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c: In function ‘rt2x00lib_resume_intf’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:1276: attention : passing argument 1 of ‘vif_to_intf’ from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:1281: erreur: déréférencement d'un pointeur de type incomplet

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:1287: erreur: déréférencement d'un pointeur de type incomplet

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.c:1288: erreur: déréférencement d'un pointeur de type incomplet

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00dev.o] Erreur 1

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:34:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:363: erreur: field ‘conf’ has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:390: attention : ‘struct ieee80211_vif’ declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:390: attention : visible uniquement depuis cette définition ou déclaration, ce qui n'est probablement pas ce que vous désirez

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h: In function ‘vif_to_intf’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:392: erreur: déréférencement d'un pointeur de type incomplet

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h: Hors de toute fonction :

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:442: erreur: field ‘band’ has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:659: erreur: ‘IEEE80211_NUM_BANDS’ undeclared here (not in a function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:660: erreur: field ‘curr_band’ has incomplete type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:979: attention : ‘struct ieee80211_vif’ declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt2x00.h:987: attention : ‘struct ieee80211_vif’ declared inside parameter list

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function ‘rt73usb_config_antenna_5x’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:492: erreur: ‘IEEE80211_BAND_5GHZ’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:492: erreur: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:492: erreur: for each function it appears in.)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function ‘rt73usb_config_antenna’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:608: erreur: ‘IEEE80211_BAND_5GHZ’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:622: erreur: ‘IEEE80211_BAND_2GHZ’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function ‘rt73usb_link_tuner’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:721: erreur: ‘struct ieee80211_rx_status’ has no member named ‘band’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:721: erreur: ‘IEEE80211_BAND_5GHZ’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function ‘rt73usb_write_tx_desc’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1272: erreur: ‘IEEE80211_TXCTL_LONG_RETRY_LIMIT’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function ‘rt73usb_agc_to_rssi’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1344: erreur: ‘struct ieee80211_rx_status’ has no member named ‘band’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1344: erreur: ‘IEEE80211_BAND_5GHZ’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function ‘rt73usb_fill_rxdone’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1396: erreur: ‘RX_FLAG_FAILED_FCS_CRC’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function ‘rt73usb_validate_eeprom’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1432: erreur: implicit declaration of function ‘DECLARE_MAC_BUF’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1432: erreur: ‘macbuf’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function ‘rt73usb_configure_filter’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1881: erreur: ‘FIF_ALLMULTI’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1882: erreur: ‘FIF_FCSFAIL’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1883: erreur: ‘FIF_PLCPFAIL’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1884: erreur: ‘FIF_CONTROL’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1885: erreur: ‘FIF_OTHER_BSS’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1886: erreur: ‘FIF_PROMISC_IN_BSS’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: In function ‘rt73usb_beacon_update’:

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:1983: erreur: ‘struct ieee80211_tx_control’ has no member named ‘vif’

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c: Hors de toute fonction :

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:2033: erreur: unknown field ‘start’ specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:2034: attention : initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:2038: attention : initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:2039: erreur: unknown field ‘configure_filter’ specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:2039: attention : initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:2042: erreur: unknown field ‘bss_info_changed’ specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.c:2042: attention : initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999/rt73usb.o] Erreur 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/work/rt2x00-9999] Erreur 2

make[1]: *** [modules] Erreur 2

make: *** [default] Erreur 2

 *

 * ERROR: net-wireless/rt2x00-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3543:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2730:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS} || die "Unable to make ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}.";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to make  KERNDIR=/usr/src/linux KERNOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r8/build  .

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rt2x00-9999/temp/environment'.
```

Ca fait 1 an ou 2 que j'attend ce foutu support, et le wifi commence à me manquer   :Sad: 

J'en déduis deux options : 

- Je suis manchot, et la solution m'échappe complètement depuis le début.

- Il n'y a pas de solutions, ou elle est vraiment trop tordue

Si quelqu'un pouvait éclairer ma lanterne, j'en serai ravi   :Very Happy: 

// Pardon pour le pavé, je me suis flagellé pour ça, veuillez me croire ^^

----------

## zyprexa

Bonjour,

Pour avoir déjà testé, les ralink sont un peu ch...

L'ebuild récupère la version cvs, et pas mal d'erreurs sont liées à ieee80211, soit elle est absente de ta config actuelle ou alors c'est autre chose (modifications d'API ou alors le cvs est développé sur une cvs de ieee80211).

Sinon autre idée plus simple : essaie le 2.6.24.2 (les rt2x00 y sont intégrés  :Very Happy: ).

----------

## ShreCkito

Et bien ma foi, j'essai ça dessuite avec la 2.6.24-r2.

Je te tiens au courant de l'état d'avancement de la chose. Merci d'ton coup d'pied ^_^

----------

## RaX

Moi personnellement je suis en 2.6.24-r3 et j'ai un bug avec le driver du kernel ma carte est bien détecté mais impossible de ce connecter à un AP il éteint ma clef USB et plus rien a faire.

----------

## ShreCkito

Et bien c'est ce qui semble aussi se passer pour moi.

Un avancement tout de même, le passage a 2.6.24 m'a permis d'integrer le driver comme tu me l'as dis zyprexa. Merci du tuyau =)

Ma Ralink est donc reconnue, mais semble "inactive", c'est du moins l'impression que ca me donne.

Voilà pourquoi :

```
tux ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=0 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

sit0      no wireless extensions.
```

et/mais

```
tux ~ # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
```

Alors soit je m'y prend encore comme un pied, soit ... ben soit !

Quelqu'un a un autre tuyau pour bibi ? Que dis-je, une canalisation même !!

En tout cas, thx zyprexa, je progresse p'tit à p'tit. Si ça continu, je vais bientôt poster sans fil ^_^

----------

## zyprexa

Je l'ai essayé également, et j'espérais que ça marcherait pour toi ...

L'ancienne génération de drivers (dont les rt2x00 sont la réécriture) sont connus pour ne pas fonctionner sur powerpc (arch que j'utilise), mais je pensais qu'elle marcherait au moins sur x86.

Je viens de tester le prepatch 2.6.25-rc3 ... avec une version qui marche toujours pas.

Je comprends pas pourquoi ils ont été intégrés dans le mainline puisqu'ils sont tellement buggés  :Rolling Eyes: 

Il ne te reste plus qu'à essayer les anciennes versions ... moi j'ai pas le choix   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ShreCkito

Et Ndiswrapper, ça donne queudale ?

Je me suis pas encore pencher sur cette éventualité, je vais trifouiller pour voir.

Mais je le redis, merci d'ton aide  :Smile: 

----------

## zyprexa

Ce serait dommage d'en arriver à utiliser ndiswrapper alors que les ralinks ont des drivers open-source.

Voici un snapshot des derniers rt73.

Le rt73 n'est pas dans l'arbre, il existe un ebuild dans bugzilla, mais bon ... un module ne pollue pas beaucoup le système et peut se retirer facilement.

Un simple make suivi d'un make install

Remercie-moi seulement si ça permet de faire marcher ton wifi  :Wink: 

----------

